# "Working Climber" DVDs



## Plasmech (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about purchasing both Working Climber DVD's. Jerry Beranek seems like the real deal and beyond, even his short YouTube videos are awesome. Any of you guys (and gal) own this set? Well worth the money? Thanks!

(would be great to have now being it's supposed to rain for like the next freaking WEEK. Ugh...)


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 16, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing both Working Climber DVD's. Jerry Beranek seems like the real deal and beyond, even his short YouTube videos are awesome. Any of you guys (and gal) own this set? Well worth the money? Thanks!
> 
> (would be great to have now being it's supposed to rain for like the next freaking WEEK. Ugh...)



Got 'em both. Pricey, but well worth it. Haven't seen all of the second series yet but I'd focus more on the first series at your level.


----------



## Plasmech (Nov 9, 2009)

Watched the first set. AWESOME. NO stone is left un-turned. 5/5 stars in my book. This guy is great! Wonder if he's on this forum?


----------



## fishercat (Nov 9, 2009)

*from my personal experience................*

anything with Jerry's name on it is top notch.the man couldn't put out junk if he tried.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Nov 12, 2009)

GF is awesome. Well worth the money. Watch them over and over!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 12, 2009)

Haven't seen them myself, but some stuff on youtube. As stated already, Jer knows his stuff and has put his time in. Highly recommend learning from him.


----------



## bruce6670 (Nov 12, 2009)

I bought series one and will buy series two as soon as I place another order for gear.
Really liked what I saw on the first series.


----------



## Josh777 (May 11, 2010)

*Good Information*

I watch these dvd's over and over again. Everytime through, it's possible to learn something new or pick up on little things that were missed. Great information for anyone wanting to use doubled rope technique (dBRT). A little is to be desired when it comes to work positioning with single rope technique (SRT) but overall most people will find everything they need to get off the ground and up in a tree. Beranek is a great teacher, one of the best!


----------



## NCTREE (May 11, 2010)

Speaking of Plas, where the hell has that guy been??? Hope he didn't fall out of a tree or anything. Plas if you out there, come in Plas, can you hear me Plas???


----------



## Plasmech (May 11, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Speaking of Plas, where the hell has that guy been??? Hope he didn't fall out of a tree or anything. Plas if you out there, come in Plas, can you hear me Plas???



I'm here bro.


----------



## NCTREE (May 12, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I'm here bro.



Man you must be laying low these days haven't heard from you in months. You still getting any treework?


----------



## Plasmech (May 12, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Man you must be laying low these days haven't heard from you in months. You still getting any treework?



I recently got finished with a 7 week tour of duty in Kansas for work, based at a PET packaging plant. Man, 7 weeks, THAT sucked. And leading up to that, I was hella busy preparing for it. Just quoted 2 jobs yesterday and have another 2 lines up plus a bunch of misc. ####. How's work up your way man?


----------



## Bermie (May 13, 2010)

I have the first set, just got it...7 years into the biz and those DVD's showed me some neat new tricks...wait till you see him work a throwbag...AWEsome!

Beranek posts on the Buzz and the Treehouse


----------



## Plasmech (May 13, 2010)

Bermie said:


> I have the first set, just got it...7 years into the biz and those DVD's showed me some neat new tricks...wait till you see him work a throwbag...AWEsome!
> 
> Beranek posts on the Buzz and the Treehouse



We should call you Ms. Bermanek from here forward!


----------



## appalacia (May 25, 2010)

Have both sets and can say its worth the money.


----------



## Bermie (May 25, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> We should call you Ms. Bermanek from here forward!



No way man...that guy is awesome...what I do is tiddlesticks compared to him!


----------



## MW35 (Apr 23, 2012)

i can't seem to find them here in the UK :-( would love to see them.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 23, 2012)

Tree Climbing DVDs and ArborMaster® Arborist Training DVDs

Worth the money,
Phil


----------



## MW35 (Apr 23, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Tree Climbing DVDs and ArborMaster® Arborist Training DVDs
> 
> Worth the money,
> Phil





but can't seem to find it :-(


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 24, 2012)

MW35 said:


> but can't seem to find it :-(



Just order them from Wesspur. They know where the UK is.
Phil


----------



## tree md (Apr 24, 2012)

I watched the working climber set as well. Very informative. Even an old dog can learn some new tricks from those vids.


----------



## MW35 (Apr 24, 2012)

Small Wood said:


> Just order them from Wesspur. They know where the UK is.
> Phil




Thanks but $82 just for shipping is way to much.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry brother but I don't think it costs $82 to send less than 1 lb. to the UK unless you're in some strange part of the UK.
Phil


----------



## bayard (Apr 24, 2012)

*tree vid*

well worth the cash,get them.kl


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 24, 2012)

If you're spending $500 for videos why not another $82 for shipping??


----------



## MW35 (Apr 25, 2012)

When I clicked on the checkout, the only option was UPS $84 for shipping, that is way too expensive for just a DVD, I send DVDs and software to the USA all the time, and it costs about £4 which is about $7, are there any other places that sell it?


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 25, 2012)

Try these guys. They're site sponsors they do a GREAT job. I've never been disappointed with their service.
Tree Stuff Search Results / Product List
$82 sounded so far out of line that I called Wesspur yesterday to check it out. They said they really couldn't give me a price without knowing your exact address so I dropped the question. I'm guessing it's a software glitch that doesn't reflect their real shipping price but who knows. Either Wesspur or TreeStuff are top notch companies. You can also try Sherrill or Bailey's but I've always found their shipping and prices to be higher than the other two.
Good luck,
Phil


----------



## MW35 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks i'll give them a try


----------



## MW35 (Apr 25, 2012)

$25 shipping, with them still a bit high but a lot better, thanks


----------



## Jace (Apr 25, 2012)

Bailey's - Jerry Beranek's Working Climber DVD package with Series I, II and III

Item: Basic Training for Tree Climbers DVD


I've climbed and used bucket truck for 11 years now, but I've never purchased a dvd on climbing, but I think I'll buy a set. Any preference between these 2, anybody..?


I'll probly go with JB, + good sell price, lest someone talks me into the other...


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 25, 2012)

I like II better than I. 'Don't have III


----------



## Guran (Apr 26, 2012)

*Try this*



MW35 said:


> $25 shipping, with them still a bit high but a lot better, thanks



Hi.
The Working climber DVD is available from Tree Climbing Equipment Online Shop - Treeworker.co.uk - Treeworker home
Price: £55.00

Safe climbing! :msp_smile:


----------

